# Activities/games to build confidence in timid Havs



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I am wondering if you guys can share some fun activities/games (beyond regular training activities) that can help build confidence in more timid dogs? 

You may have read my more recent post about how we're working with a positive trainer after realizing that Lincoln had fears that had built up over the last year, which then led to some fear-based aggressive behaviors starting. I know that building confidence in various areas helps with fear/cortisone, etc, and while he's building up confidence through our training and experiences, I just wondered if there are any fun activities or games you all can recommend with Havs......to help with this goal and/or wear them out mentally. 

Thanks!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Mine love fetch. They smile their little black lipped smiles when they bring a toy back to me. I have read "tug of war" builds aggression, so you may want to avoid that one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

our Pat Miller has a good article that covers this topic https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_9/features/Helping-Timid-Dogs_20348-1.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> Mine love fetch. They smile their little black lipped smiles when they bring a toy back to me. I have read "tug of war" builds aggression, so you may want to avoid that one.


Tug does not build aggression if it's taught correctly. Which means teaching a strong "out" on cue, as well as a "tug" on cue.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Something I’ve done with Layla recently is to start Nosework (this is in a formal class atmosphere). If Lincoln isn’t up to attending a formal class yet, you could do all kinds of “find it” games at home. Ive found it has taught Layla to think more on her own, which in turn is building her confidence. While I LOVE doing competitive Obedience, it is a sport where the dog is looking to you for each and every command or move. With Layla’s gentle personality, Nosework has helped her to gain tons more confidence and that has improved every aspect of her life.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Dave mentioned these scent games in another thread . . .

https://suzanneclothier.com/article/scent-games-educating-dogs-nose/


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Another thing that comes to mind is shaping games. Nothing too difficult, as that can frustrate the dog, but allowing your dog to figure something out on their own with reward from you is a great confidence booster.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks so much - I am loving these ideas! 

I've just started to think about nose work type of activities, so I am definitely going to read through those links. He tends to figure out the "game" toys easily, so I am definitely open to new ideas. 

When we don't have tons of snow, I've started throwing treats out in the grass, saying "Find it!" We play "Find it" down the stair, too, to help him burn off energy when we can't get outside for enough exercise. I do need to more consciously train "fetch" since he's hit or miss when it comes to bringing it back/dropping it, although he does know the "drop it" command. I need to train the "Take it" command better, too. 

I also tried to use a muffin tin with tennis balls and other balls with treats underneath, but that's super easy for him, too - any ideas how to make that more difficult? (I also turned it over with treats underneath and he figured out he could push it to get the treats). I made a snuffle mat, but I think I need to make it more difficult since he finds treats so easily. 

Speaking of raising confidence, when I picked Lincoln up from doggie daycare today, I asked how he did. They said that he was like a new dog! They said that a few weeks ago, too. While he doesn't go to daycare often, when I'm going to be out of the house for a long time, or I feel like he needs a fun play day, he goes to a local place that is geared towards dogs 20 pounds and under, and puts them in groups based on personalities (he goes there for grooming, too). They said he used to often be a bit more timid and shy, so was in the gentle play group, but was more confident lately, as if to say "I am Linky and I'm here to play!" So he's been in the more playful group lately. These changes have coincided with how long we've been back in training with the positive trainer. So it's working!!!! :laugh2:

(I've added a photo of our Lincoln buddy - he's gazing outside, on the lookout for our new neighbor dog, who he loves - a Bernadoodle girl).


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Cute puppy! 
If you have a friend or live with anyone, teach him "Go find ________". Tux LOVES to go find Mark. As soon as he finds him and he acknowledges Tux, Tux comes roaring back to me, ears flying out behind him, to get his praise and a treat. Every meal I prepare, Tux waits until I tell him to go get Mark. You can tell Tux feels really important because this is definitely something where the whole pack participates. Keeping us together is his primary goal in life, so this game is just the BEST in his book. You can have the person hide in the house. That's even more intriguing. 

Mark will throw a toy, then run hide. Tux tries to bring the toy back and can't find Mark. He starts to search everywhere. When he gets close, Mark will jump out suddenly. Tux will turn and run. Mark will pick up the toy again, toss it, and the whole process is repeated until one or the other is exhausted. We use that game to wear him out right before bedtime.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Mark or Tux? ?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I wanted to use the time my puppy is recovery from his neuter to work on confidence to help with his anxiety. The first one I tried is Targeting, from the article Dave posted in this thread. I actually started this a couple of days before the surgery. I taught “nose,” and it was such a great one to start with because it was really easy and it increased my confidence in training, too! He got it so fast! Now I’m trying to stretch it by doing it in different places or in a different way every day and then spacing out the treats. 

I also read the nosework article Dave posted and we started doing hide and seek at bedtime. I really wanted to make it a nosework game like the article suggests, but it accidently just turned into hide and seek in the dark with lots of verbal cues for help. I think I will need a little more guidance on nosework, so I’m hoping the trainer we’re just beginning to work with can help us with that. I’m still so glad I tried this one, though, because I can’t believe how fast hide and seek calms him down at bedtime. He LOVES it, but he also doesn’t get as amped up and wild as he does with other games. As a bonus, when it’s dark he doesn’t run to find someone, he actually walks, which is great for helping us follow the recovery instructions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I wanted to use the time my puppy is recovery from his neuter to work on confidence to help with his anxiety. The first one I tried is Targeting, from the article Dave posted in this thread. I actually started this a couple of days before the surgery. I taught "nose," and it was such a great one to start with because it was really easy and it increased my confidence in training, too! He got it so fast! Now I'm trying to stretch it by doing it in different places or in a different way every day and then spacing out the treats.


Another variation on that which we teach the dogs is "chin". Which means for the dog to place their chin in our open palm and HOLD it there. You increase the duration over time by SLOWLY delivering cookies as long as the dog keeps his chin in your hand. Not only do many dogs find this very comforting if they are a little nervous, but it's a FANTASTIC way of getting them to cooperate in the vet's office. (or at the groomer for that matter)


----------

